# A Christian take on universals and particulars?



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

How shall a Christian view the problem of realism and nominalism?

Are universals conceived as the real essences of things and prior to things? (e.g., Platonic realism; Saint Anselm).

OR

Are universals real, but this time, not prior to things, but _in_ them? (e.g., Aristotelian realism)

OR

Are universals not the essences of things but merely concepts of the mind (e.g., nominalism)

Does this affect how Luther and Calvin viewed the sovereignty of God? I forgot how the Occam debate anticipated certain ideas of the Reformation.


----------



## BrianLanier (Oct 29, 2007)

Universals (or abstracta) exist in the mind of God. They are instantiated in concreta. They are necessary but are dependent upon God. So they really exist (realism) but not independent of God.

See Greg Welty's Paper for a helpful discussion.


----------



## Davidius (Oct 29, 2007)

BrianLanier said:


> Universals (or abstracta) exist in the mind of God. They are instantiated in concreta. They are necessary but are dependent upon God. So they really exist (realism) but not independent of God.



Would you recommend a particular Christian philosopher on this point?


----------



## BrianLanier (Oct 29, 2007)

Ha, I was just adding that to the post when you commented!


----------



## BrianLanier (Oct 29, 2007)

Also, Thomas Morris' book Our Idea of God: An Introduction to Philosophical Theology has a short, but helpful, section on it.


----------

